# SlowIng flow



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I got 5 tanks for my Betta last night. 3 tetra 1.5 with led lights and a tetra 3i filter an 2 aqueon evolution 2s. 

Both filter types seem way too strong (both are built in)

The terra is an internal and the aqueon is similar to the bio cubes. What can I do to lower the flow to a manageable level without making it look junky?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

someone has a post in DIY on making a filter baffle. That might help you. You can also place decorations in front of the filter to slow the effect of the flow.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

I saw the baffle but these filters are really small. I'm thinking of pillow batting and decor


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

cut a piece of sponge to fit in it
put a deflector under the output
heat the edge of the output and bend it up a bit to spray the surface upon reentry
put a sponge filter inside instead

1000's of ways to skin a cat....problem is we ate the last one a month ago!


----------

